# Mexico City architecture exuberance



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

There's a pretty excited article in today's NY Times on the joys of Mexico City architecture:

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/10/travel/seeing-mexico-city-guided-by-architects.html?ref=travel

"When you first arrive in Mexico City, your senses are overwhelmed by the sheer size and the never-ending hum of activity. Choosing a focal point can be exhausting. Every facet of the city seems as important as the next.

If you’re an architecture enthusiast, this feeling is multiplied twofold. Every building, no matter how undistinguished its lineage, tries to show itself off. The cityscape is a wonderland of blazing colors, mismatched windows, projecting planes, bold facade graphics, wacky patterning, stray ornaments and unexpected textures."

AND, with picture:

"I first set off on my journey last summer with Mr. Romero, a baby-faced, Prada-clad designer whose firm FR-EE/Fernando Romero Enterprise had recently completed the city’s most famous new piece of architecture: the swooping and vaguely mushroom-shaped Museo Soumaya, about six miles west of the city center. The building contains the art collection of his father-in-law, Carlos Slim Helú, the richest man in the world, according to Forbes."

I too married a wonderful Mexican woman, alas with a daddy sliiiiiiiightly less rich than Mr. Slim.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Yes, the architecture one sees in Mexico City ... new and old ... can be a _taco de ojos_. However, from what I've witnessed/observed ... I sense the author of the article got a little carried away, and didn't visit the many different parts of the D.F. which may have produced a better balanced summation. Nice to see positive reporting on Mexico, however. Thanks for the mention/link.


----------



## FoxIslander (Jun 10, 2014)

...boldness has often been celebrated in contemporary Méxican architecture...vibrant primary colors, strong forms. As an architect, I have always enjoyed this work...especially that of Luis Barragán, a Guadalajara native. Visiting his home and studio (UNESCO site) in the DF is on my bucket list.


----------

